# VK - DPRO 133 KIT, X8 Kit, Bonza RDA & More



## Gizmo (12/12/17)

After are Smok order being stuck in customs for 2 months. Finally we have it. 



Smok TFV8 X-Baby Tank
Smok TFV8 X-Baby M2 Coils
Smok Stick X8 Kits
Smok Stick Aio ( Restock )
Smok T6 Coils For Big Baby ( Restock )
CoilART DPRO 133 Premium Kit
CoilART DPRO RDA Silver
Vandy Vape Bonza RDA

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

